# This might be a long shot but...



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Is anyone going to be in Varadero Cuba from April 12th to the 19th?
Just booked the trip for my wife and I. If anyone is going to be there we should set up a time & date to meet up at the LCDH on 63rd street.
See you there!:ss


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Again... I realize this is a big time shot in the dark, but you never know in less you ask!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Good luck & have a good time :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Don't think I can get the ship down there without a lot of poo:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Thought I'd post a pic. Met up with some great BOTLs from an other board... 
Man, herfin' in Cuba is the way to go!!! :tu
DeNeiro is on the far left and I'm sitting next to him.
The picture was taken in the bar / lounge area on the second floor of the 63rs St LCDH in Varadero.









Here I am outside...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

looks like ya had a great time mark and dave......but did u see anything else???


----------



## RickMG (Mar 13, 2008)

Yea, that would be my dream herf. I'm not a Cuban cigar guy, but I want to visit Cuba so bad it hurts. I will be at an LCDH in about three weeks, in St. Maarten though.

Would love to see more pics. :tu


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

is that icehog3's brother on the left there?? :r


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you had a great time, Mark!:tu:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

tchariya said:


> is that icehog3's brother on the left there?? :r


sister  :r :gn:gn:gn


----------

